

New hetzner server line: SSD and 128 gb ram for 139 eur/mo - oellegaard
http://www.hetzner.de/en/hosting/produktmatrix/rootserver-produktmatrix-px?newmodels

======
oellegaard
Link failed, can someone swap it?
[http://www.hetzner.de/en/hosting/produktmatrix/rootserver-
pr...](http://www.hetzner.de/en/hosting/produktmatrix/rootserver-
produktmatrix-px)

